# Forums for dealers?



## 35chevy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey guys, is there anywhere on the web where the forums are more geared toward dealers and professional installers, rather than the average consumer or DIY installer? I am looking to open a line of communication with some dealers from outside my area. I have run a small shop since 2005. I have some questions... Any dealers on here willing to help me out?


----------



## 35chevy (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks to those of you who private messaged me with useful information. Someone tried to send a message today but my inbox was full... please resend it, Thanks.


----------

